# Komodo Attack



## jor71 (Mar 25, 2009)

Poor fisherman...

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,25239284-948,00.html

Komodo dragon kills man in Indonesia Article from: Agence France-PresseFont size: Decrease Increase Email article: Email Print article: Print Submit comment: Submit comment From correspondents in Jakarta

March 25, 2009 06:01am
AN Indonesian man was mauled to death by a Komodo dragon after he ventured into a remote island sanctuary for the giant killer lizards.

The fisherman died from massive blood loss after being bitten in the leg as he looked for fruit on the island in the east of the archipelago. 

"The fisherman was with some friends and took a break on Rinca island. He entered the jungle to find some sugar-apples,'' local police deputy chief Benny Hutajulu said. 

"The Komodo suddenly grabbed his heel and his two friends in the boat heard a scream and rushed to help him.'' 

The reptile had disappeared when his friends arrived but the man died on his way to hospital. 

"A doctor said that he was bleeding badly and losing a lot of blood,'' Dpt chief Hutajulu said. 

"There were no eyewitnesses.'' 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Dragon' menaced Perth Aborigines 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rinca and nearby Komodo, Gili Motang and Flores islands in eastern Indonesia are the natural habitats of the deadly lizards. 

Komodos can grow up to three metres in length and weigh up to 140kg. 

Typically pack hunters and scavengers, one bite from a Komodo can kill because their saliva is laced with highly toxic bacteria. 

There are an estimated 3000 dragons in the park and surrounding areas but fatal attacks on humans are rare. 

A park ranger was attacked in February but survived. Last year a group of European scuba divers became stranded on Rinca island and had to fight off a curious Komodo.


----------



## firebreather (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow. I mean he DID venture into this place. Not that he knew. Sad on both levels. One he went someplace he shouldn't have gone, and two he didn't know. Also 3, he was hungry I guess. Sad on EVERY level.


----------



## artist (Apr 1, 2009)

wow!!!!! that is REALLY sad!! i am amazed at the fact that a komodo dragon would intentionially even attack a person. (i thought that they would be running away rather than attacking???) i wonder if the man saw the komodo? i bet that was a terrible death, and his friends were probably terrified! on the other hand, though, he *was* going into their territory and it could have been a defensive attack. (should have been more careful)
that is really bazarre...


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 1, 2009)

and thats why you dont go near Indonesia for those who dont know now


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 1, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> and thats why you dont go near Indonesia for those who dont know now



I still want to gooo! :-D


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 2, 2009)

I think its funny that he would have been just fine if it wasnt for him proly being 7 hours from the nearest Hospital. 

And because of that they say he was mauled to death by a Komodo Dragon,just because one grabbed his foot. 

What a sham.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 2, 2009)

ColdThirst said:


> I think its funny that he would have been just fine if it wasnt for him proly being 7 hours from the nearest Hospital.
> 
> And because of that they say he was mauled to death by a Komodo Dragon,just because one grabbed his foot.
> 
> What a sham.



That's a good point. Plus - we don't know if he did something to upset the lizard since there were no eye witnesses. 

It is still sad though ... too bad he wasn't near a hospital since he clearly didn't know that it was an island of Komodos.


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, but he's now got a great story to tell to his fellow recently deceased.

I can hear it now, "Hey, how'd you get here?" Answer: "I was killed by a Komodo dragon, when he tried to eat me, actually he ate part of my foot and drank a lot of my blood, it was quite painful."

"What about you, how did you pass?" Answer: "My momma always told me not to go outside in the cold right after a shower. Well, I did and came down with pneumonia."

"Shoulda listened to momma." :woot 


...Jefroka


----------



## Filphfio (Apr 2, 2009)

too bad komodos aren't in any way like the zombies from resident evil, where you get bit by one then about 10 minutes later you transform into one then run loose killing people cause all your brain can think about is the need to feed!

I wanna be a komodo dragon!


----------

